# Removable media drive write-Protected



## Andy Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

How can I remove the write-protection on my removable media ( 4gb Memory stick)?
Thanks
Andy


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Andy! :wave:

What is your flash drive brand? There should be a physical button to add or remove the copy protection on it. Try to locate if there is any button like that on your flash drive? 

p/s:
Sometimes the mp3 player flash drive might use the button protection button as their lock and unlock features.


----------

